# Upgraded my lights... but not sure if I like it, advice?



## andrewwl (Sep 26, 2005)

I finally ordered a 6700K replacement bulb for some older ah supply ballasts I had.

Prior to this I had a shoplight with GE bulbs but the fixture was way longer than my 20 long and the intensity could have been higher. The color was perfect though.

Now the tank is just bright as heck, almost whited out. The are only shades of green now, it's hard to explain what I'm seeing, perhaps I'll take some pics tomorrow.

So my question? Well is my distaste just my being used to the older setup? Does everyone's 6700K lighting look like this? Should I downgrade to a 55W?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I understand completely what you are seeing.

6700k lighting always looks very bright white compared to GE's pink hues. So I believe you're just used to your old look with the GE bulbs. Now, I assume you are using a 65w 6700k. The downgrade to 55w 6700k will still have the same bright white look, so there's no adjustment that can be made there. 

To get back to what you like, that pinkish hue and less white, you can go back to the GE bulbs, and get the CF versions for it. You can find them at Lightbulbsdirect.com under aquarium lighting, GE 9325K.

-John N


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Is this the CF GE 9325K bulb you were referring to?

http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/Aquarium/F55BX-AR-FS

Does the GE 9325 compare favorably with the Philips T8 ADV850 5000K and Philips Aquarelle TL89 10000K noted for their exceptional beneficial photosynthetic wavelength light? Just curious, wanted to know what is the CF equivalent to these excellent T8 bulbs.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes that's the bulb I'm refering to. Unfortunately I cannot comment on how it compares to those other bulbs. Maybe Newt or someone else can weigh in on it.

My observational experience with the GE 9325k is exceptional plant growth, with increased visually pleasing reds. When mixed with another bulb such as 6700k or 10000k, the all the plants appear more colorful, and the intensity of the reds in plants still stand out.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help there.

-John N.


----------



## andrewwl (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the great reply John! Yea my ge t12 bulbs really did kinda have a tad of pink when I viewed the bulb itself while it was on.

This one is actually 96W! I got the co2 and ferts on strong!

If I had a 55W or 65W instead, and hooked it to the 96W ballast, would there be a problem (I know this is probably such a FAQ, but I can't find the answer via search)

Andrew


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

andrewwl said:


> If I had a 55W or 65W instead, and hooked it to the 96W ballast, would there be a problem (I know this is probably such a FAQ, but I can't find the answer via search)
> 
> Andrew


55/65 in a 96 watt ballast will produce around 96 watts out of the 55/65 watt bulb. This may reduce the lifespan of the bulb. I am basing this off of the idea that if a 55 watt bulb is inserted in a 65 watt ballast, then the bulb wil be producing at 65 watts. I assume the same logic applies.

-John N.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

> 55/65 in a 96 watt ballast will produce around 96 watts out of the 55/65 watt bulb. This may reduce the lifespan of the bulb. I am basing this off of the idea that if a 55 watt bulb is inserted in a 65 watt ballast, then the bulb wil be producing at 65 watts. I assume the same logic applies.


That logic may not always apply to AHSupply kits. Does your AH supply kits have a Workhorse ballast? I they do check to see what "number" it is. I have never seen a 96 watt kit, but I suspect it comes with a Workhorse 5. Which means it could actually drive 1 or 2 - 55 watt bulbs. It would just require some minor rewiring. go to www.Fulham.com and under "find your ballast and wiring diagram" select "twin" in the lamp type field and in the "select quantity and wattage" pull down select the quantity and bulb watts you want to use and it will give a pull-down with wiring diagrams for different workhorse ballasts.


----------

